# Gear drive belt loose



## tevelde1 (Apr 21, 2012)

Should my gear drive belt be loose without clutch engaged?


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

tevelde1 said:


> Should my gear drive belt be loose without clutch engaged?


***********************************************************
Probably


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

What type of tractor?


----------



## tevelde1 (Apr 21, 2012)

JD STX38. Any direction on how to adjust the pulleys would be appreciated


----------



## stickerpicker (Sep 16, 2003)

A large percent of lawn tractors have an idler pulley that's mounted on a pivoting bracket that has a spring attached to supply continuous and correct belt tension when the clutch is engaged. Check to see if the bracket is moving freely as it should and far enough to tighten the belt. That's assuming the tractor has the correct belt. I've seen them so rusted they didn't want to move at all.


----------

